# "Größenwahn: Displaygröße"? [Umfragethread]



## rocc (30. August 2011)

*"Größenwahn: Displaygröße"? [Umfragethread]*

Viele Mobiltelefone setzen auf immer größere Displays. Beispielsweise setzt die überarbeitete Version des Samsung Galaxy S2 auf ein 4,5"-Display, während im Vorgänger _"nur"_ ein 4,3"-Bildschirm flimmerte. Das iPhone 4 beherbergt ein wesentlich kleineres Display, das mit 3,5" vielen Nutzern vielleicht trotzdem ausreicht.

Stimmt ab, ob euch die Displaygrößen über den Kopf wachsen oder lieber noch stärker in Richtung Tablet gehen sollten.

Viel Spaß beim Diskutieren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. August 2011)

*AW: "Größenwahn: Displaygröße"? [Umfragethread]*

[x] Sonstiges
Ich brauche in 1. Linie ein Teil was noch bequem in die Hosentasche paßt. Ich brauche kein Tablet, mir reicht es auch deutlich unter 3"


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (30. August 2011)

*AW: "Größenwahn: Displaygröße"? [Umfragethread]*

Hab das Galaxy S(1) passt gerade noch so angenehm in die Hosentasche. Viel größer sollte es also nichtmehr sein.


----------



## PEG96 (30. August 2011)

4 Zoll maximal reichen vollkommen aus.


----------



## Lan_Party (30. August 2011)

Habe mal sonstiges angeklickt. Also ich habe ein Sgs 1 ein Kumpel das sgs 2. Beim 2. finde ich das Display schon riesig aber es geht gerade noch. Wenn es noch größer wäre könnte ich genauso ein tablet mit mir schleppen. Aber die neue sgs2 Generation würde ich mir auch mal anschauen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. August 2011)

*AW: "Größenwahn: Displaygröße"? [Umfragethread]*

Sonstiges:
Displaygröße ist wayne, solange es gut in die Tasche passt und eine lange Akkulaufzeit hat!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (30. August 2011)

*AW: "Größenwahn: Displaygröße"? [Umfragethread]*

Natürlich ist mehr Display besser - vorallem bei meinen Wurstfingern 

Aber leider ist ein Handy mit mehr Display auch immer vom Gehäuse her größer.
Mein Defy mit 3,7" Display ist vom Gehäuse gerade noch klein genug für die Hosentasche (vorne).
Smartphones mit mehr als 4" sind mir einfach zu groß.

Ich hatte mal das Xperia arc in der Hand.
Das war mir viel zu groß - und zu dünn


----------



## Jägermaister (30. August 2011)

*AW: "Größenwahn: Displaygröße"? [Umfragethread]*

[x] 3.5"- 4"

ich habe das sgs 1 und finde das absolut perfekt. ich würde aber eher einen 4,3" display nehmen als ein 3,7" großen.


----------



## McClaine (31. August 2011)

*AW: "Größenwahn: Displaygröße"? [Umfragethread]*

4.1-4.5, habs S2 und mehr muss es wirklich net sein, ansonsten störts ganz einfach in der Hosentasche. Und Phone und Smartphones gehören sich eben in die Hosen/ Jackentasche und net in Rucksäcke oder Taschen...


----------



## Iceananas (31. August 2011)

*AW: "Größenwahn: Displaygröße"? [Umfragethread]*

Meine "Traummaße" fangen bei 3,7" an und hören bei 4,3" auf. 3,5" ist mir zu klein geworden und ab 4,3 wirds einfach unhandlich


----------



## ColeTrickle (31. August 2011)

*AW: "Größenwahn: Displaygröße"? [Umfragethread]*

3,5 Zoll vom iPhone sind wirklich ein wenig klein.
3,7 Zoll wie das Sony Neo oder 4,0 Zoll wie das LG Speed sind persönlich gesehen optimal, die Geräte sind auch nicht zu groß dadurch, guter Kompromiss.
4,2 und 4,3 Zoll und alles was noch kommt finde ich persönlich viel zu groß, kann ich auch gleich ein 7 Zoll Tablet in die Hose stecken, falls das überhaupt geht .


----------



## jensi251 (31. August 2011)

*AW: "Größenwahn: Displaygröße"? [Umfragethread]*

4,1"
Man gewöhnt sich sehr schnell daran.


----------



## pibels94 (31. August 2011)

*AW: "Größenwahn: Displaygröße"? [Umfragethread]*

hab das SGS (4" glaub ich? ) und muss sagen: absolutes limit was die größe angeht


----------



## Kaktus (31. August 2011)

*AW: "Größenwahn: Displaygröße"? [Umfragethread]*

[X]Sonstiges
Mir völlig egal solange ich eine Nummer wählen kann. Wenn ich überhaupt mal das Handy mit nehmen... ach nee... das liegt ja seid fast 2 Jahren in der Schublade  Kurz, völlig uninterssant, ich brauch kein Handy.


----------



## watercooled (31. August 2011)

3,5-4"  Sonst wird's zu sperrig!


----------



## Captainchaotika (31. August 2011)

Bei mir sind bei 4" Schluss. Als ich ein Samsung SII in der Hand hielt ist mir das fast runtergefallen :S


----------



## jensi251 (31. August 2011)

*AW: "Größenwahn: Displaygröße"? [Umfragethread]*

Also eigentlich ist das nur gewöhnungssache.


----------



## Klarostorix (31. August 2011)

Bei meinen 1,93m ist man mit mehr als 4 Zoll gut bedient


----------



## Lan_Party (31. August 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:
			
		

> [X]Sonstiges
> Mir völlig egal solange ich eine Nummer wählen kann. Wenn ich überhaupt mal das Handy mit nehmen... ach nee... das liegt ja seid fast 2 Jahren in der Schublade  Kurz, völlig uninterssant, ich brauch kein Handy.



What? Wie soll man dich denn dann unterwegs erreichen?


----------



## Soldat0815 (31. August 2011)

*AW: "Größenwahn: Displaygröße"? [Umfragethread]*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Mein Defy mit 3,7" Display ist vom Gehäuse gerade noch klein genug


 Dito mein defy reicht mir viel großer dürfte es auch nicht werden bis max 4" ist debke ich ok.


----------



## rocc (1. September 2011)

*AW: "Größenwahn: Displaygröße"? [Umfragethread]*

Also bis jetzt scheinen 3,5" - 4" ja in Führung zu gehen.
Schwer zu glauben, dass der Trend zu noch größeren Displays geben soll?


----------



## ile (1. September 2011)

4,3 finde ich ideal. Mehr braucht es aber auch nicht.


----------



## Ahab (2. September 2011)

*AW: "Größenwahn: Displaygröße"? [Umfragethread]*

3,5 - 4" reichen mir aus, bis 4,3" gehe ich vielleicht auch noch mit. Alles was darüber geht ist mir aber doch zu oversized. Dazu kommt dass auch die sonst völlig angemessenen 480x800 ja sicher auch an ihre Grenzen stoßen!? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass WVGA auf 4,7" noch gut aussehen.  Daher sollte erstmal bei Akku und Display mehr passieren und sich höher aufgelöste Displays etablieren, so wie WVGA zurzeit.


----------



## Kaktus (2. September 2011)

*AW: "Größenwahn: Displaygröße"? [Umfragethread]*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> What? Wie soll man dich denn dann unterwegs erreichen?


 
Gar nicht  Und das ist auch gut so. Ich brauch das Gebimmel nicht und im schlimmsten Fall hat Frauchen ein Handy einstecken.  Und das nutzt man auch nur zum telefonieren, nicht mal zum SMS schreiben. Brauchen wir alles nicht.


----------



## pibels94 (2. September 2011)

*AW: "Größenwahn: Displaygröße"? [Umfragethread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Gar nicht  Und das ist auch gut so. Ich brauch das Gebimmel nicht und im schlimmsten Fall hat Frauchen ein Handy einstecken.  Und das nutzt man auch nur zum telefonieren, nicht mal zum SMS schreiben. Brauchen wir alles nicht.


 
sowas bewundere ich, wirklich

wenn ich an die leute vor 100 jahren denke, die teilweise erstmal kilometer weit laufen mussten um mit wem zu sprechen,
komm ich mir teilweise mit smartphone echt blöd vor, dauern erreichbar, facebook und blabla.. 

aber B2T: würde mir bei 4,3" auch eher eine 720p auflösung wünschen


----------



## d00mfreak (2. September 2011)

*AW: "Größenwahn: Displaygröße"? [Umfragethread]*

War immer der Meinung 3.7" sind ausreichend. Bis mir über den Handyvertrag das Desire HD gereicht wurde. Seitdem würde ich nur unter Tränen zu was Kleinerem zurückkehren.


----------



## rocc (2. September 2011)

*AW: "Größenwahn: Displaygröße"? [Umfragethread]*

720p müssten bei 4,3" technisch ja auch möglich sein, immerhin hat das iPhone 4 bei 3,5" immerhin schon "640p". 

Ich warte auf das erste richtige 4"-Handy, dessen Auflösung exakt so hoch ist, wie es das Auge maximal wahrnehmen kann.


----------



## Iceananas (2. September 2011)

*AW: "Größenwahn: Displaygröße"? [Umfragethread]*



roccatkone schrieb:


> 720p müssten bei 4,3" technisch ja auch möglich sein, immerhin hat das iPhone 4 bei 3,5" immerhin schon "640p".


 
Nur doof dass das iPhone kein 16:9 hat, echtes "640p" hätte eine noch höhere Pixeldichte.

720p auf 4,3" wäre ein Problem, weil fast alle Software dafür angepasst werden müssen. Sonst sind Schrift und Buttons so klein, dass man sich wie zu Stylus und Windows Mobile Zeiten fühlt  720p Software sind ja für Tablets optimiert, und jetzt stell dir dieselbe Oberfläche bei 4,3" vor 

Im Moment wird qHD erstmal Einzug halten denke ich, beim Sensation muss man z.B. schon seeehr nah rangehen und sehr genau gucken, um Pixeln zu erkennen, auch wenn der dpi Wert noch unter 300 ist. Ansonsten muss man auch mal auf die erforderliche Leistung achten, ich will nicht dass der Akku noch schneller leergesaugt wird


----------



## ile (3. September 2011)

Nur, dass mir dieser 16:9-Trend stinkt!


----------



## PEG96 (3. September 2011)

Jup, 16:10 und 4:3 für das Arbeiten FTW!


----------



## d00mfreak (3. September 2011)

*AW: "Größenwahn: Displaygröße"? [Umfragethread]*



Iceananas schrieb:


> 720p auf 4,3" wäre ein Problem, weil fast alle Software dafür angepasst werden müssen. Sonst sind Schrift und Buttons so klein, dass man sich wie zu Stylus und Windows Mobile Zeiten fühlt  720p Software sind ja für Tablets optimiert, und jetzt stell dir dieselbe Oberfläche bei 4,3" vor



Da muss man nichts anpassen. Zumindest unter Android gibt man beim Programmieren die Größe der GUI Elemente idR in "Density-independent Pixels" an, d.h. die werden automatisch auf das richtige Maß skaliert (was bei Tablets allerdings eine unglaubliche Platzverschwendung darstellt). Probleme gibt es afaik nur, wenn eine bestimmte Auflösung unterschritten wird.



ile schrieb:


> Nur, dass mir dieser 16:9-Trend stinkt!


 
Klar. Annähernd quadratische Smartphones sind ja so viel angenehmer in der Haptik.


----------



## Iceananas (3. September 2011)

*AW: "Größenwahn: Displaygröße"? [Umfragethread]*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Da muss man nichts anpassen. Zumindest unter Android gibt man beim Programmieren die Größe der GUI Elemente idR in "Density-independent Pixels" an, d.h. die werden automatisch auf das richtige Maß skaliert (was bei Tablets allerdings eine unglaubliche Platzverschwendung darstellt). Probleme gibt es afaik nur, wenn eine bestimmte Auflösung unterschritten wird.


 
?? Was genau macht die Funktion? Dann muss ja das Handy die Diagonale des Displays sowie die Auflösung an die Apps weitergeben?


----------



## Ice Man (3. September 2011)

*AW: "Größenwahn: Displaygröße"? [Umfragethread]*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Meine "Traummaße" fangen bei 3,7" an und hören bei 4,3" auf. 3,5" ist mir zu klein geworden und ab 4,3 wirds einfach unhandlich


 
Dito


----------



## negert (3. September 2011)

*AW: "Größenwahn: Displaygröße"? [Umfragethread]*

4" rahmenlos das wär doch was


----------



## Per4mance (3. September 2011)

*AW: "Größenwahn: Displaygröße"? [Umfragethread]*

mit HW-keyboard bis 4 ohne bis 4.3 sowas.

hab das milestone 2 und das hat 3.7 da ich aber ne hardwaretastatur hab stört mih das nicht


----------



## d00mfreak (3. September 2011)

*AW: "Größenwahn: Displaygröße"? [Umfragethread]*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Dann muss ja das Handy die Diagonale des Displays sowie die Auflösung an die Apps weitergeben?


 
Nein. Damit werden nur die Maße des GUI Elements relativ zur Displaygröße festgelegt.


----------



## NexusEXE (4. September 2011)

Ich würde sagen, es ist bestimmt kein wahn der ewig anhält. Denn es wird erstens mal immer diese Apple jünger, die open source freaks (android) und die gutbürgerlichen nordeuropäeischen nokia besitzer geben, die sich bestimmt nicht nicht einfach etwas bieten lassen, was sie nicht wollen.


----------



## Matthes11 (4. September 2011)

*AW: "Größenwahn: Displaygröße"? [Umfragethread]*

Ich glaub auch nicht mehr das die größe noch weiter nach oben geht, sonst kannste gleich nen Netbook nehmen


----------



## d00mfreak (4. September 2011)

*AW: "Größenwahn: Displaygröße"? [Umfragethread]*



NexusEXE schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, es ist bestimmt kein wahn der ewig anhält. Denn es wird erstens mal immer diese Apple jünger, die open source freaks (android) und die gutbürgerlichen nordeuropäeischen nokia besitzer geben, die sich bestimmt nicht nicht einfach etwas bieten lassen, was sie nicht wollen.


 
Selten hat mich ein Posting so verwirrt hinterlassen, wie dieses.


----------



## NexusEXE (4. September 2011)

d00mfreak schrieb:
			
		

> Selten hat mich ein Posting so verwirrt hinterlassen, wie dieses.



Darf ich hahahhaha! sagen?


----------

